# Pa ucc



## Keystone (Jan 28, 2013)

How do you interpret Act 1 of 2011 paragraph H "Fire Protection of Floors" in your opinion do you require fire seperation of the entire basement when a 2 by 8 or TJI 1st floor system is present, minus allowable 80Sq Ft?


----------



## Keystone (Jan 28, 2013)

Didn't clarify, question with respect to an existing dwelling that is being renovated as a finished basement?


----------



## MikeC (Jan 28, 2013)

Just read over again .... for the first time in about 6 months.  I am assuming only a portion of the base is being renovated, which raises a good question with the 80 sq ft rule.  It does read as though they forgot about existing structures.  I can only assume that is due to the fact that the UCC doesn't normally require a permit for this type or renovation.

I don't think you would be wrong in requiring the entire basement ceiling to be compliant.  At very minimum, I would require the renovated area to be up to current standards with fireblocking at the perimeter.

A call to L&I may answer your question as to the intent of that part of Act 1.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 28, 2013)

Click here:

Pennsylvania Housing Research Center


----------



## MikeC (Jan 28, 2013)

I stand corrected.  After seeing the portion where he says it only applies to new home construction, I went digging through Act 1, looking for this.  G 2 is the best I could come up with.  Did they intentionally bury the intent into some other area?  Oh, that's right, this was written in Harrisburg :banghd



> (2)  A builder of a one-family or two-family dwelling subject to the International Residential Code shall, at or before the time of entering into the purchase contract, do  all of the following:


----------



## Keystone (Jan 30, 2013)

My initial view was fire protection required, then viewed the "entering into contract" statement. After some time has passed, an inspector recently brought this up again and looking to see what others are doing.


----------

